# Is another 52 week challenge in the works?



## gstanfield (Nov 5, 2011)

I hit this forum pretty late and was wondering if someone was going to organize another 52 week challenge like before? I read through all of those threads and saw some good stuff, made me think of what I would have shot to enter and it looked like a lot of fun.

So, is it going to happen again?

George


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 5, 2011)

Im new here and didnt have an opportunity to participate in the other one. I would love to see this come back.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 5, 2011)

Browtine put all of it together last time! He don't post up much anymore but maybe if one of you wanna send him a PM he might be willing to put one together again. Or maybe if somebody's willing they can take his place but you may need to get w/ Hoss on it first. I'd like to see another one even though I only got to participate in a few of them.


----------



## leo (Nov 6, 2011)

As stated, anyone that would be willing to set it up, attempt to enforce the rules/guidelines, and stick with it through the entire period .... should contact Hoss with the proposal and discuss it with him ...... 


 Keep in mind that ... IMO...  participation will be limited as many of our pic forum members or unable to join in and take specific pics during the time frame allotted ..... good luck


----------



## Hoss (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks Crickett and Leo, you've pretty much covered the moderators perspective.  Someone has to take it on (and it is a chore as Browtine would attest) coming up with a subject each week and looking over the photos to make sure that they are taken during the appropriate time frame.  The threads actually become the responsibilty of the person running the challenge to insure that the challenge rules are followed with moderator oversight for forum rules violations.  So yes, it is a responsibility that the person starting the challenge has to be willing to under take.  
Leo is right on participation also, it is tough to particpate in each week.  Overall though, everyone seemed to enjoy it so there's no problem with doing it again.  

Hoss


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 6, 2011)

Maybe one of the regulars could consider doing it and maybe make a few changes to the rules to make it easier for people to participate in?  Like extending the weeks or something? I would totally do it..... BUT .......I am like sooo new around here and barely have a clue as to how the thing actually worked. 

Guess I could read the rules!  Im totally tech savy and photog savy if that helps?


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 6, 2011)

I actually liked the one week rule. It would be incentive to come up with an idea, get out there and make it happen and share it. The mental challenge of coming up with something that fit is what I see as the best part of it.

I certainly wouldn't mind helping out with it and I have plenty of free time. The only snag we'd hit is that my house is up for sale and hopefully I'll be moving from WY back to GA sometime soon and that would put me off the map for a few weeks during the move.

Simply put though, not every member has to participate in every week's challenge.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 6, 2011)

I understand the desire to "force" every one to shoot the topic during that week, but sometimes when traveling some of us don't have internet access.  Going to the trouble to make the shot during the week, and then having the thread locked so that further comment or posting isn't possible is disappointing.  I also think that locking the forum after the week results in missing some good discussion that might have occurred.

NOT locking the forum WILL result in some of those threads being resurrected later, but that isn't necessarily bad if we learn from them.  What's the real harm in somebody posting a shot that wasn't taken that week (either taken earlier or taken much later) in that thread if we learn something from it?


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 6, 2011)

I see what you're talking about. Somehow I missed the part where the threads were actually locked after the week (I wasn't around then) My thought was that a new topic be posted each week. When I read extending the weeks before my mind interpreted it as "one topic every few weeks" 

I think having it open so that people can discuss, review, comment, etc would be beneficial in that it would allow us to all learn from each other based on that week's theme, all the while continuing on to the next theme when monday rolls around 

did that make sense? It's been a long day and my thoughts are having a hard time making it from head to keyboard


----------



## Crickett (Nov 6, 2011)

I agree w/ leaving the threads open but I think that the photos submitted still need to fall w/ in a certain time frame. That to me is the purpose of the challenge. It's to encourage anyone who wants to participate to get out & actually shoot something new. If not then it ends up just turning into a sharing thread. Anyone is welcome to share a shot that was taken outside of the date range in it's own thread & then offer tips & techniques for how they got that shot.


----------



## fishnguy (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd be interested to participate. Lord knows I need all the practice I can get. Along the lines of what Crickett was saying, those who are serious about the challenge will meet the deadline and the thread could remain open for discussion and still have some less serious participants still post a late picture. Those who are interested in the discussion would keep up with the past threads at their leisure.


----------



## Lee Woodie (Nov 7, 2011)

There has been a lot of input to the weekly challenge thread.I like it that we can come together and discuss issues to make it beneficent all who want to participate.I believe the thread needs to stay open for reasons already shared here. Some will meet the challenge quickly and others may not but lets don't count them out they have a lot to offer if we will allow them too.Just like the New members here and now may have a photo to share under the older challenge's but are locked out and we missed the opportunity to view the challenge as they saw it. They could post a new thread and it may be seen as a random post which could have had a greater meaning if coupled in the challenge post. Once the theme has been posted it will always remain as a challenge to everyone,and their participation should be welcomed. And yes it will be a shared thread just as it was when it was posted under that theme and all photographs should reflect the challenge as posted. I hope this makes sense my brain thinks different from my fingers. Glad to see the participation from everyone.


----------



## rip18 (Nov 7, 2011)

Yes, I think this open discussion is good - though I have to "force" myself to participate.

I think having the intent that the pictures be taken during the challenge week is good, but the latitude to post pictures taken previous to the challenge or after the challenge should increase participation and increase all our chances to learn from each other.

Not locking the thread and not strictly limiting the time frame would also decrease the need for moderation in the thread.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 7, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Yes, I think this open discussion is good - though I have to "force" myself to participate.
> 
> I think having the intent that the pictures be taken during the challenge week is good, but the latitude to post pictures taken previous to the challenge or after the challenge should increase participation and increase all our chances to learn from each other.
> 
> Not locking the thread and not strictly limiting the time frame would also decrease the need for moderation in the thread.



i agree with you rip and i LOVE the last part, heaven knows we have enough fun stuff to moderate already !


----------



## quinn (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm all for it being alittle more user friendly.While i think it's purpose is to encourage getting out and shooting something different.I also think it could be used to get more people interested in photography and learning from each other.I commend browtine for the fine job he did,i know it was more work than he thought it would be.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 7, 2011)

So how about this; every Sunday night a new thread gets started with a new topic. The thread stays open, people can submit their best entry whenever they are able. The only restrictions being that the photo entered be taken after the thread is started (don't post old pics, go get new ones) and each participant only post up their singular best shot for the theme of that thread.

Keep it fun and participatory, not highly regulated and stuffy. It would give people a chance to go out and take new shots and get creative with the ideas, but not be forced by a time line.

I think Browtine did an excellent job, and thank him for what he did. I just think a more relaxed format may be more in line with what people want this year.

Thoughts?


----------



## leo (Nov 8, 2011)

Some of my thoughts .....

Looks like some good discussion so far ... 



> The thread stays open, people can submit their best entry whenever they are able.



IMO... a must!! ... this would help solve the problem for the majority of our members that wanted to participate and couldn't  .. 

Our forum has, from the beginning , been about encouraging/allowing participation by all of our members and any challenge that takes place should be structured to allow this ....



> The only restrictions being that the photo entered be taken after the thread is started (don't post old pics, go get new ones) and each participant only post up their singular best shot for the theme of that thread.


 
As a weekly observer for the last "challenge" this was, and still will be, the major problems by some participants ... 

 IMO .. posting of "old" pics, posting more than one pic were problems even though the rules/guidelines were well posted each week  ... someone has to regulate this in order for it to be fair and fun for the participants who do go by the rules ..


IMO ... to happen ... it still needs someone willing, able and dedicated to agree to run this or all of this is just a good discussion ...  "let George do it"  won't work ....

*** Added after re-reading what I wrote  .... the one that runs the challenge would need to be able read others "EXIF"
Keep in mind, on starting this, that the holidays are just about here and people will be real busy ....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 8, 2011)

IMO the whole intentions of the challenges was to get people out & shooting & participating in a section of GON that they normally would not. If they learned something or someone added tips & techniques then that was just an added bonus. I think we should stick to the 1 week deadline but leave it open so that people like Rip who travel & can't post their photo that was taken in the time frame will still have a chance to share their photo. 

If this does happen then we need to try some different themes. Maybe have a mix of a certain object one week then next have one that shows some photography rules such as composition, perspective, etc.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 8, 2011)

Let me jump in and say that the challenge will not be an open opportunity to critique others photos unless they ask for a critique.  This forum has operated on that basis since day one.  We have always operated under the principle of positive encouragement to get folks out taking photos.  That will be a theme for any challenge.

Hoss


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Nov 9, 2011)

I apologize to anyone who I may have offended with my suggestions... 

Good to have met you all ... have fun ....


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Nov 10, 2011)

Proper Critique,presented in a Friendly manner ,can be a big help to a seasoned photog.But all too many times ,I have seen ,critique quickly become a contest . Kind of like "King of the mountain" .
 sooner or later every one gets shoved . I for one have been around the harsh critique enough ,that I now enjoy it..lol
   as far as learning, I think,choice of topics ,can be a tool .
like a topic "Elements of Design "(You pick which one ).
By adding a narrative to what you photoed and why,as well as how it fits into the topic,even people not participating,just reading, will learn a few things.
  But as a final thought, if someone wishes for C&C if they add that request to the heading ,I feel they will get some .? but it should(In my opinion) only be done BY REQUEST.


Edit : Briarpatch99  I can only speak for myself ,But no offense taken here what so ever. I'm glad there is a place where people can freely speak there mind .


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a REALLY good time doing last year CHALLENGE even though sometime I had to rack my old brain to come up with the shot of the week but hey that's what it was all about  but I do have a neat file stored away with all 52 CHALLENGE shots to look back on ..........

Many good ideas have come up here and I like the one about leaving the thread open but I must say that I agree with the idea totally about it can be a late entery but needs to be after the fact not an old pic dug out from your old files.

Also who ever decideds to run it needs to have a backup they can talk with incase something comes up (out of town, down internet ,etc.) I tried the best I could to help BT out last year but the back up needs to be in place and staying on top of it so it continus to run smoothly each week. 

Mike


----------



## Crickett (Nov 11, 2011)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I apologize to anyone who I may have offended with my suggestions...
> 
> Good to have met you all ... have fun ....



How dare you offend me!













J/K 

Jimmy you gave very good input & I do agree w/ some of what you had to say! 

What if we try to get this started sometime after the holidays like sometime in Jan. I would be willing to help out. Maybe if we can get a small group(3-4) of us taking turns posting a new theme for the week then it want be to much of a burden for just one person. Whoever posts that theme for the week is responsible for making sure everyone follows the rules. 

What do y'all think?


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 11, 2011)

Sounds like good thinking to me Crickett.

I think starting week one on January 1st (Sun) would be good timing for it. We could have one person head it up and then have a couple others helping out as suggested so that one person isn't doing everything every week. 

Another suggestion would be to collect theme ideas now, it would be nice to start a list prior to Jan and then it would make less work on the ones coordinating it. I'd be happy to start the list if folks wanted to PM me the sugestions, I work 3 days one week and 4 the next so time is never an issue for me.  

That will change as soon as someone buys my house as I'll be moving back to GA, but I'll burn that bridge when I cross it 

I think if we can settle on who will be coordinating this and who will be helping then we can chat with a mod and make sure everything is OK with them, lay out the rules and just wait for Jan 

Ideas, suggestions?


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 12, 2011)

gstanfield said:


> Ideas, suggestions?



Jan as in January?
Suggestion?  Start sooner! 

Im glad people dont critique the photos here. If I wanted that rat race again I would just rejoin the photography forums.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 12, 2011)

I was all ready to start sooner, but there have been a few people express concern over starting another one up right before the holidays.

If the majority want to start it sooner then I'm certainly game for it


----------



## Crickett (Nov 12, 2011)

DvilleDawn said:


> Jan as in January?
> Suggestion?  Start sooner!
> 
> Im glad people dont critique the photos here. If I wanted that rat race again I would just rejoin the photography forums.



I'm a member on another photography forum & a while back I did an engagement shoot for a friend of mine. I decided to share a couple of them on that site. BIG mistake! They completely ripped my photos apart even after I told them it was my 1st shoot & I'm still learning. I still read on there but haven't posted any photos since! Nothing beats Woody's! Everyone hear knows how to give good advice & critque in a not so hurtful way. 



gstanfield said:


> I was all ready to start sooner, but there have been a few people express concern over starting another one up right before the holidays.
> 
> If the majority want to start it sooner then I'm certainly game for it



I only suggested starting in Jan. b/c this is my busy season. Y'all can start whenever is good for the majority. I just won't be able to participate as much 'til after the 1st of the year. Just be sure to get w/ Hoss before anything is started.


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 12, 2011)

Absolutely. Like I said, I'm just here to help and I'm happy with whatever the consensus reached by the majority. I understand that I have a lot more free time than most people  

I figure a couple more days to gather input and then we'll come to some decisions, maybe a poll for input?

Also, I'm certainly in no way trying to take on this thing solo. I'm hoping it can be a group effort. Maybe me, Cricket and ......?


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 12, 2011)

Crickett, (or anyone else really) 

If you want to run this challenege I'm more than happy to help out. I really don't care who speadheads it, just let me know if you want help


----------



## DvilleDawn (Nov 12, 2011)

Crickett said:


> I'm a member on another photography forum & a while back I did an engagement shoot for a friend of mine. I decided to share a couple of them on that site. BIG mistake! They completely ripped my photos apart even after I told them it was my 1st shoot & I'm still learning. I still read on there but haven't posted any photos since! Nothing beats Woody's! Everyone hear knows how to give good advice & critque in a not so hurtful way.



Oh I know this all too well, it was very sad. These people would critique a photo down to the very smallest pixel.  It was totally out of control. This was extremely discouraging for the newbies who wanted to learn how to make it better. Even the professional photographers at times were raked over the coals like you wouldnt believe.

*Art is a matter of opinion. Photography is a form of art and no one sees the world through the same artistic eye.* 

Believe me I see absolutely nothing artist or beautiful about skinnless bodies.  But an artist with exactly that form of art has been more than capable of traveling the country with his so-called "art". Obviously someone finds it beautiful so who am I to say its not art? 

ON ANOTHER NOTE GANG!.......................... 
IM READY TO GET STARTED!


----------



## gstanfield (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, the new challenge is in the works. We're working out the details now and are coordinating things with Hoss so keep an eye peeled. Crickett and I are working on this and are tkaing into account all suggestions from this thread and I think it will be a fun, relaxed challenge that everyone can enjoy participating in.

Thanks,


----------

